# what is 4.2.2.1 & 4.2.2.2



## seven (Jun 14, 2003)

Can someone explain the DNS entries 4.2.2.2 and 4.2.2.1 ?

Thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

They're the IP addresses of the DNS server, obviously these are public IP addresses. Here's the WHOIS entry associated with one of them:

4.2.2.1

OrgName: Level 3 Communications, Inc. 
Address: 1025 Eldorado Blvd.
City: Broomfield
StateProv: CO
PostalCode: 80021
Country: US
Comment: 
RegDate: 1998-05-22
Updated: 2003-11-06

AbuseHandle: APL8-ARIN
AbuseName: Abuse POC LVLT 
AbusePhone: +1-877-453-8353
AbuseEmail: [email protected]

AdminHandle: APL7-ARIN
AdminName: ADMIN POC LVLT 
AdminPhone: +1-877-453-8353
AdminEmail: [email protected]

TechHandle: TPL1-ARIN
TechName: Tech POC LVLT 
TechPhone: +1-877-453-8353
TechEmail: [email protected]

TechHandle: ARINC4-ARIN
TechName: ARIN Contact 
TechPhone: +1-800-436-8489
TechEmail: [email protected]

# ARIN WHOIS database, last updated 2004-09-24 19:10

# Enter ? for additional hints on searching ARIN's WHOIS database.
OrgID: LVLT
Address: 1025 Eldorado Blvd.
City: Broomfield
StateProv: CO
PostalCode: 80021
Country: US

NetRange: 4.0.0.0 - 4.255.255.255 
CIDR: 4.0.0.0/8 
NetName: LVLT-ORG-4-8
NetHandle: NET-4-0-0-0-1
Parent: 
NetType: Direct Allocation
NameServer: NS1.LEVEL3.NET
NameServer: NS2.LEVEL3.NET
Comment: 
RegDate: 
Updated: 2004-06-04

OrgAbuseHandle: APL8-ARIN
OrgAbuseName: Abuse POC LVLT 
OrgAbusePhone: +1-877-453-8353
OrgAbuseEmail: [email protected]

OrgTechHandle: TPL1-ARIN
OrgTechName: Tech POC LVLT 
OrgTechPhone: +1-877-453-8353
OrgTechEmail: [email protected]

OrgTechHandle: ARINC4-ARIN
OrgTechName: ARIN Contact 
OrgTechPhone: +1-800-436-8489
OrgTechEmail: [email protected]

# ARIN WHOIS database, last updated 2004-09-24 19:10


----------

